# STRATFOR Third Quarter Forecast 2011



## mike_cos (Jul 18, 2011)

Global trends:
*Bringing Closure to the Afghan War*

*Struggle in the Persian Gulf*

*Russia’s Relations With the West*


http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...cd=1&hl=it&ct=clnk&gl=it&source=www.google.it


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 18, 2011)

> STRATFOR has long argued that the United States is fighting an untenable war in Afghanistan and eventually would face the hard facts of the conflict, reorder its priorities and start bringing an end to the intensive military campaign.



Wow STRATFOR, the war in Afghanistan is hard, and eventually the U.S. would look to end the conflict there?  That's your analysis?   Brilliant, I'm sure no one else saw that one coming.


----------



## mike_cos (Jul 18, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Wow STRATFOR, the war in Afghanistan is hard, and eventually the U.S. would look to end the conflict there? That's your analysis?  Brilliant, I'm sure no one else saw that one coming.


bwahaha.... that the exit strategy begins!...


----------

